# Duty letter for Network Engineer 263111



## everlastin777 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a sample duty letter for 263111 Computer systems and network engineer. Are any of you guys willing to take a look and give some advice on whether its good or not?


----------



## amjadakmal (Jul 12, 2013)

Sure, I would like to see and share my opinions..


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 3, 2013)

amjadakmal said:


> Sure, I would like to see and share my opinions..


Thanks Mr Amjad. Heres the sample

Duties performed
1)	Planning, designing, documenting, and implementation of systems in multiple sites that include desktop PC's, servers, printers and network equipment for a custom made ERP implementation project.

2)	Planning and designing network architecture and specifications.
.
3)	Developed policy and procedure or IT department including hardware and software asset management, LAN and WAN network infrastructure design and documentation.

4)	Managed and improved network operations and performed software and hardware updates on workstations and servers.

5)	Provided on call support for network outages and troubleshooting of network devices , workstations and servers.
6)	Installed configured and administered SQL Server 2005 on servers and fine tuned network operations in all the sites. 
7)	Installed and configured network devices which include racking, stacking and cabling routers, DVR's switches and firewalls. 
8)	Implemented and monitored PPTP VPN connections between multiple sites for sharing data.
9)	Programmed for networks using routing and switching protocols on Cisco 2800 series . 
10)	Monitored network traffic using Wireshark and Nagios.

11)	Responsible for installing ,administering and maintaining multiple operating systems which include Windows Server 2012, Windows 7, Windows XP and Linux.


----------



## amjadakmal (Jul 12, 2013)

I believe that these are enough responsibilities for experience certificate. You can always mention more details on CV.


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 3, 2013)

amjadakmal said:


> I believe that these are enough responsibilities for experience certificate. You can always mention more details on CV.


Thanks again. so lets hope that this is good enough to get a positive assessment from ACS. Is it ok if i get this signed from the GM? or should i get it signed from the line manager who i was working under?


----------



## amjadakmal (Jul 12, 2013)

Well in my perception, line manager is always best option as s/he know you better.. i am not an expert of immigration, so consider my responses as my best understanding of the process


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Did you succeed in getting positive assessment with this experience letter?



everlastin777 said:


> Thanks Mr Amjad. Heres the sample
> 
> Duties performed
> 1)	Planning, designing, documenting, and implementation of systems in multiple sites that include desktop PC's, servers, printers and network equipment for a custom made ERP implementation project.
> ...


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

everlastin777 said:


> Thanks Mr Amjad. Heres the sample
> 
> Duties performed
> 1)	Planning, designing, documenting, and implementation of systems in multiple sites that include desktop PC's, servers, printers and network equipment for a custom made ERP implementation project.
> ...


The format and the content required by the ACS for employment certifications/duty statements is specified on the ACS website. The DIBP might require further evidence.


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 3, 2013)

I havent been here in a while. Some of you wanted to know whether my application was successful last year. The answer is no I have not received a positive response from ACS last year. I might try again this year. 


This is what I have received from ACS last year.


"
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 July 2014.
Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
of the ANZSCO Code.
You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4)
years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
Your qualification has been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation:
Your Master of Business (Information Technology) from ------- has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
computing.
Your Bachelor of Science Information Technology from ------ completed December 2007 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:
Dates:
Position:
Employer:
Country:
04/11 - 05/14 (3yrs 1mths)
Systems and Network Engineer
Company
Country
"


----------



## amjadakmal (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you for replying. It seems that they rejected because of lack of experience and not related degree.

Regards,

Amjad



everlastin777 said:


> I havent been here in a while. Some of you wanted to know whether my application was successful last year. The answer is no I have not received a positive response from ACS last year. I might try again this year.
> 
> This is what I have received from ACS last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 3, 2013)

amjadakmal said:


> Thank you for replying. It seems that they rejected because of lack of experience and not related degree.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Amjad


 When I apply to ACS with my current employer, should he write.
From:- nov 2014 To:- present? or date of application which is April or even May 2015?

And should the wording of the employers experience letter be almost the same as the ACS 263111 sample duties given in the ACS website?


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 3, 2013)

This is the updated version of my Experience letter. Is it good enough for 263111? How much more detailed does the ACS want this to be? Im sure many companies wont like the details of their IT infrastructure and my roles being shared to third parties like ACS.


Duties performed :- 




Planning, designing and implementing 50 systems in 5 sites that include desktop PCs, servers, printers, and network equipment for a custom made ERP implementation project. 


Planning and designing network architecture and specifications. This includes setting up switches and routers in each site and in the central office.


Performed LAN and WAN network infrastructure and design documentation. 

Evaluated and performed software and hardware updates on workstations, Dell servers and Cisco network devices. This includes installing software patches as well as OS upgrades and swapping out hardware components.


Provided on call support for network outages and troubleshooting of network devices , workstations and servers. 

Provided network and system programming changes in support of specific business needs and requirements.

Installed, configured, maintained and administered SQL Server databases on the servers. 

Installed and configured network devices which include racking, stacking DVR's and programming managed and unmanaged switches and firewalls.

Implemented and monitored PPTP VPN's between multiple sites for sharing data. 

Developed policy and procedure for maintaining network and systems inventory in the IT department.

Managed and improved network operations by analysing network traffic using Wireshark and Nagios. 

Programmed for networks using routing and switching protocols on Cisco 2800 series. 

Responsible for installing , administering and maintaining multiple operating systems which include Windows Server 2012 , Windows 7, Windows XP and Linux.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Make sure you do not contradict anything previously submitted.


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 3, 2013)

wrussell said:


> Make sure you do not contradict anything previously submitted.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 3, 2013)

Company 1

Planning, designing and implementing 50 systems in 5 sites that include desktop PCs, servers, printers, and network equipment for a custom made ERP implementation project. 


Planning and designing network architecture and specifications. This includes setting up switches and routers in each site and in the central office.


Performed LAN and WAN network infrastructure and design documentation. 

Evaluated and performed software and hardware updates on workstations, Dell servers and Cisco network devices. This includes installing software patches as well as OS upgrades and swapping out hardware components.


Provided on call support for network outages and troubleshooting of network devices , workstations and servers. 

Provided network and system programming changes in support of specific business needs and requirements.

Installed, configured, maintained and administered SQL Server databases on the servers. 

Installed and configured network devices which include racking, stacking DVR's and programming managed and unmanaged switches and firewalls.

Implemented and monitored PPTP VPN's between multiple sites for sharing data. 

Developed policy and procedure for maintaining network and systems inventory in the IT department.

Managed and improved network operations by analysing network traffic using Wireshark and Nagios. 

Programmed for networks using routing and switching protocols on Cisco routers and Cisco Switches. 

Responsible for installing , administering and maintaining multiple operating systems which include Windows Server 2012 , Windows 7, Windows XP and Linux.











Company 2

Duties performed :- 



Planning, designing, evaluating, selecting operating systems and configuring network communication media with Palo Alto firewalls and Cisco networking devices .


Configuring & Maintaining Cisco IP phones.

Analyzing network traffic and improving bandwidth capacity planning solutions.

Contacting ISP vendor support service and escalation of issues during network outages or low system and network performance.

Assessing and recommending improvements to network operations and integrated hardware, software, 
communications and operating systems

Installed , configured and maintained Active directory services server and group policies.

Installation and configuration of Windows update services server and SCCM.

Performing configuration of network and infrastructure monitoring software products.

Installation, configuration and maintenance of multi Operating System environment MS Server 2012/2008/2003 , MS Windows 7 and Linux.

Utilizes software and hardware tools in identifying and diagnosing complex problems factors affecting network performance.

Troubleshoot network systems when necessary and makes improvements to the network.



What do you guys think about this experience letter? Btw is an organisation chart necessary for work experience?


----------



## romero2005 (Jan 20, 2015)

*How this went.....*



everlastin777 said:


> Company 1
> 
> Planning, designing and implementing 50 systems in 5 sites that include desktop PCs, servers, printers, and network equipment for a custom made ERP implementation project.
> 
> ...


How this went......???


----------



## hspecter (Aug 2, 2016)

*any update on this?*

did you get your result


----------



## hspecter (Aug 2, 2016)

need help with a similar situation


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Received today:

Dear Mr xxxxx,
Thank you for your ACS Skills Assessment completed under reference number 00000. 
Your result letter has been attached to this email as a secure PDF file and can be submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) as evidence of your ICT skills assessment.

Please check all the information in your ACS result letter is correct before submitting your skill assessment to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Please Note: no hard copy of this document can be issued as DIBP have electronic means to verify this result letter.

Information regarding your result letter - Understanding the ACS Result Letter
If we can be of any further assistance, please contact us on - [email protected]
ACS Membership
Your Skills Assessment result indicates you may be eligible for Membership as an ACS Certified Professional.
Certification is the official recognition as an ICT professional. It provides the same recognition afforded to other professional disciplines such as accounting, engineering and law, providing better job and salary opportunities. Certification also provides official recognition of your competencies to potential employers, rather than relying only on references.

Please use the following link to apply - https://www.acs.org.au/sfia-certification/acs-certification/how-to-apply

Give yourself a head start and join the ACS to access the latest information and trends occurring in Australia, contemporary support materials and products to build your knowledge and understanding of the Australian market and access to a network of over 21,000 members throughout Australia.
By joining the ACS you can take advantage of membership benefits and capitalise on them. These include:
Connecting with an instant network of Australian employers, key decision makers and ICT professionals
Immediately connect to the largest network of ICT professionals in Australia. If in Australia, attend one of over 600 network events that the ACS conducts each year to expand on these relationships and to create your own network.
Accessing the latest information and data on trends occurring in Australia
Research and review the latest industry news and economic trends through member-only publications. This includes news and case studies published through the ACS digital magazine - Information Age or through a number of our research papers such as the annual National Statistical Compendium which is released to members first and analyses industry, job, salary and economic data and trends. 
Standing out to employers with an ACS Certification while increasing your earning potential 
Become and ACS Certified Technologist (CT) or Certified Professional (CP) which is an independent assessment by the ACS of your ICT skills, knowledge and experience. These are assessed against an internationally recognised framework known as the Skills Framework for the Information Age (SFIA). This certification sets you apart from other job candidates and shows employers that your skills meet and internationally recognised standard that is quickly becoming the industry standard for Australian.
ACS research also indicates that the salaries of CPs are approximately 40% higher than individuals that are not ACS Certified.
Being recognised in the ACS CP Directory or ACS Consultants Directory
Members that hold CP status can opt to join the CP Directory or ACS Consultants Directory so that employers and career opportunities can find you.
Assessing your skills with mySFIA
Use the members only mySFIA self-assessment tool to see how your skills, knowledge and experience rate on an internationally accepted standard. Find out how you'll compare to other professionals in the Australian market against the members-only ACS White Paper.
Showing to employers and companies that you are serious about a career in Australia
ACS membership conveys that you have an active interest in contributing to the ICT profession and that you have an understanding of issues, challenges and opportunities within the Australian market.
Special offers
Members receive exclusive invitations and discounts on products such as insurance, home loans, software, travel and a range of other benefits with our strategic partners.
Join now, don't wait. Become a member of the Australia's leading ICT professional membership association.

To apply go to Join Now | Australian Computer Society

For more information, please email [email protected] 
Kind Regards
The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society 

It is usually a sound idea to consult registered migration agent for an assessment before putting your head in the lion's mouth.


----------

